# Weight at 11 weeks



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

According to the Innova feeding calculator on their web site, the recommended amount to feed of Innova large breed puppy food is 3 cups per day. Based on your pups age and weight. So you may want to increase his food amount.


----------



## Srkn (Apr 25, 2014)

I think she is fine , My puppy is 13 weeks old and last week I ve checked her weight .She was 5.0 Kilogram (11.3 pound) .I was feeding her 80 gram per a day.But Now I feed her about 200 Grams.About 2 cup food.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Not every pup is the same. My breeder told me that a pup should gain up to 2 pounds per week. 
I would not up to three cups of food at that age yet - you don't want him to grow too fast because of his joints. My pups is five months old and he gets 2 1/2 cups of food and he is just right. At five months he just hit the 40 lbs mark. 

Go up to 2 cups of food a day and see how she does.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy ate three cups a day of Orijen LBP at that age. I don't think youre feeding him enough.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, be realistic, she cannot jump from 1 1/2 cups of food a day to 3 cups a day, she has to gradually increase the food amount. And like I said, not every puppy is the same, has the same built etc. 
Increasing to 2 cups a day and working it from there is much easier on the little ones tummy. Too much food too soon will cause tummy troubles. 

The OP will be able to monitor her weight and see how she progresses besides at that age, she will still regularly go to the vet for shots and the vet will be able to tell her if her weight is sufficient. 

I really don't believe in blindly telling people to go to huge amounts of food. The OP can also talk to her breeder and get her input - that is what I did, ask my breeder, ask my vet and take it from there.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nah, your pup is fine. Search the forum for puppy weights at various ages and they are all over the place! As long as your pup is happy and healthy and the vet is not concerned, don't worry!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry, I kept calling Pippin a 'she', lol.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> Guys, be realistic, she cannot jump from 1 1/2 cups of food a day to 3 cups a day, she has to gradually increase the food amount. And like I said, not every puppy is the same, has the same built etc.
> Increasing to 2 cups a day and working it from there is much easier on the little ones tummy. Too much food too soon will cause tummy troubles.
> 
> The OP will be able to monitor her weight and see how she progresses besides at that age, she will still regularly go to the vet for shots and the vet will be able to tell her if her weight is sufficient.
> ...


Agreed. Base food amounts on weight. I didn't start feeding 3 cups till 4 mo. Besides, foods have different calorie contents so you may need to feed more or less depending. 

The way we went about it was feeding what the bag said and adjusting based on weight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I am upping to two cups a day spread over three meals 
My vet feels it is good that he has averaged about 1.5 pounds a week since coming home at 8 weeks . I was just concerned that his two brothers have gained so much more but every pup is different


----------



## 10dot (Feb 4, 2014)

Also don't be surprised if your pup gets some loose stools and such when you increase the food... I had to do it very gradually with Baxter, over a period of like 2 weeks to get to 3 cups/day (Acana Pacifica).


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripley was the smallest of her litter and was 8 lbs when we brought her home at 8 weeks. Her largest sibling was twice her weight at 16 Lbs at 8 weeks. Most of her litter mates were between 11 and 12 LBS at 8 weeks. Ripley just wasn't as attached to food as the rest of her litter and preferred to wander around opposed to scrambling for food all of the time, and the breeder actually had to feed her on her own so she would eat enough. As soon as we brought her home, and there was no competition for food, she ate normally. I believe we started with 3 meals of 2/3rds of a cup daily. It eventually increased to 3 cups a day, and then back down to 2.5 cups when we transitioned from 3 meals to 2 meals a day. She get's slightly over a cup of food each meal. She is a great weight and very healthy. I actually just found her puppy weight chart and at 11 weeks, she was only 13 lbs, so you have nothing to worry about!! Just up the food slightly and see if that works better.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went through the same thing with Sailor. She was 7.5 at 9 weeks, I believe at 11 weeks she was 10 lbs. Her siblings were 10 to 20 lbs bigger than her. I too was worried, vet said she was okay. At 16 weeks she was about twenty lbs, her sister was over 40! 

She is now 5 months, I am now giving her 4 cups total over the day. She is probably around 40 now and starting to fill out. It is actually better for there joints to use the slow grow method. Just keep remembering that.


----------

